# Will This Be Okay?



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

These photos have been around a while but I just had to post them again.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG! This must be a joke? That old camper has to weigh 3 times as much as the blazer. I really like the wooden block idea under the tailgate. I winder if Gilligan helped him set that up?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Creative !


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Salesman: Sure sir you will be fine that Blazer has plenty of power to pull your camper and your set up is fine.

Customer: Thanks, I thought it would be ok but your the expert.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, good thing he had that wood tailgate support...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Trailer sighting in Holtwood!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Trailer sighting in Holtwood!!


See, Rick. Trust the dealer .... you'll be okay with that Yugo.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

And we needed to see this again because .......?

Will


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Next thing you know old Jed's a millionare, packed up the family and moved to Beverly.....hills, that is.
Hey, at least the donkey isn't hanging up in the air.................or the trailer isn't pulling the car backwards.....yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Awwww, with a set of air shocks he'll be just fine!!!

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ah, I never get tired of seeing that one! Good thing he added those "heavy duty" chains on the tailgate eh?!


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

Just need to add a wheelie bar now!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

All they really need is one of those Hensley type hitches and they will be safe


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> All they really need is one of those Hensley type hitches and they will be safe


C'mon now... you'll only get one of those if you do a search for "Outback sway control hitch" on Google. 8 out of the 10 results!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

And to think I wasted all my money on a Equal-I-zer hitch.... Who knew??


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

He could have save a little bit of money though. Those chains and S-hooks are a little bit overkill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Well, good thing he had that wood tailgate support...


Look closer...it is more than a wood block. It appears to be custom with a piece that actually slided into the ball mount.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, good thing he had that wood tailgate support...


Look closer...it is more than a wood block. It appears to be custom with a piece that actually slided into the ball mount.
[/quote]

But I doubt it was torqued to the correct value on the stinger.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> These photos have been around a while but I just had to post them again.


This guy has the right idea, but the hitch placement is wrong. See attached.


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Good thing he has that sturdy 4x4 w/locater pin and top plate to spread the load. Chains are for "safety". Engineering masterpiece!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> And we needed to see this again because .......?
> 
> Will


Guess it was a slow day on the forums and this is a guarantee to get something started. You would think there was a new dog story or something out there!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

<sigh> I love dog stories
And puppy pictures!... I really love puppy pictures!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok, not much big news on the forum so I watched the VW/trailer video. I have to say, it's cute...


----------

